# [emerge]Mise à jour impossible (résolu)

## pepit

Bonsoir,

# emerge -DuNav @world me retourne ceci:(entre autre)

>>> Emerging (1 of 343) media-libs/libogg-1.3.0

 * libogg-1.3.0.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libogg-1.3.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0 ...

 * econf: updating libogg-1.3.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libogg-1.3.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0/config.log

 * ERROR: media-libs/libogg-1.3.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2160:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libogg-1.3.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libogg-1.3.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libogg-1.3.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/libogg-1.3.0:

 * ERROR: media-libs/libogg-1.3.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2160:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libogg-1.3.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libogg-1.3.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/work/libogg-1.3

Rien trouvé d’intéressant sur le net, quelqu'un a une idée?Last edited by pepit on Sat Dec 21, 2013 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Cette erreur, c’est typiquement une erreur dans les cflags.

Tu peux coller ton make.conf et ton "emerge --info" ?

----------

## pepit

Voilà :

(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.4.66-std381-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.66-std381-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7250_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2041112 total,    337192 free

KiB Swap:    2120544 total,   2120540 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Dec 2013 22:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r2, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="02 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="02 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

make.conf : 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="02 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 -static-libs"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="fr"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.$

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

----------

## boozo

'alute

me joins à guilc

```
checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no 
```

```
make.conf :

CFLAGS="02 -march=native -pipe"
```

Le cflag inséré ici à une typo vu ton emerge --info : cela devrait être "-O2" (la lettre "O" et non pas le chiffre "zéro")   :Wink: 

(btw, vu le précédent post, j'espère que le changement de CHOST n'a pas été fait "à la volée" et que tu es bien reparti fromscratch depuis le début du bon stage3 amd64)

----------

## pepit

Merci,

ca compile!!

De copies à corrections à copier-coller et inversement je finit par introduire des erreurs de partout!

Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre la suite de ton message,  j'ai tout installé sans coupure mais lorsque j'ai commencé à avoir des problèmes de compilations, à force de manœuvres j'ai finit par fermer par erreur ma fenêtre terminal.

J'ai simplement alors rouvert une autre fenêtres, connecté ssh et refait le chroot, j'espère que ça n'est pas un problème?

----------

## pepit

Si tu fait allusion à la "période" IA64, pas de souci, tout a été reformaté!!

----------

## boozo

 *pepit wrote:*   

> Si tu fait allusion à la "période" IA64, pas de souci, tout a été reformaté!!

 

En effet, j'espérai que tu n'ais pas modifié à la main ta $var CHOST en ayant pris le stage pour Itanium donc ok y'a pas de problèmes ultérieurs en vue  :Smile: 

ps:/ Par rapport à nos conventions, tu pourrais peut-être aussi faire apparaitre le problème exact car ça aide bien pour les recherches, par avance merci ^^ 

----------

